# Pen Mill Group Buy (As Promised)



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2009)

Order was Placed yesterday,(ETA 30 days) After three failed attempts, one of those trying to make it on line. Western Union is a pain!!!!
Vera informed me that she submitted our order to manufacturing last Monday in anticipation of the order being placed. She actually reads this thread and knows how the buys work, often being one step ahead of me. At any rate that reduces the wait by about a week. She also said to expect it to take 30 days to arrive (Mid late March).
This will be the last group that has to wait that long to receive their orders. sets and both styles of heads will be available for immediate orders from now on. well that is the plan anyway. I also expect to eventually get individual pilots in stock in the coming months.
The group buy will be in the background for the most part so pointing out that there is a source for low cost mills and sets to the new members that are yet to come will be a huge help.


Closed to any more orders/
My Bad My Bad, i forget not everyone knows all the ins and outs about pen mills. rather than try and post a lot more info here I am placing this link to my web page that has really pretty pictures of mill sets, heads in both 4 blade and 6 blade versions etc. keep in mind that a set does come with a head already.
http://yourdonspens.com/Drill%20Bit%20Page.html

I have been saying that I expect to place a large order for pen mill sets and heads in February or March. well I now expect it to be in mid February. 
Please make some noise on the other forums about this. I have had lots of requests for both sets and heads since running out from the last buy. I cannot possible contact everyone individually.
I will be ordering 100 sets and a total of 400 heads (200 of each type)

The min order is actually 500 of each head and I would like to get as close to that as possible. 

So i am going to conduct a group buy for these for the next couple of weeks until my nickles and pennies get together and I am able to place my order.
same prices as before. so fire away.

6 blade pen mill cutter head $3.35ea plus postage. 3/4 inch Dia. 
4- blade cutter head $3.35ea plus postage. 3/4 inch Dia. 
Both cutter heads fit the straight 7mm pilot shank.
set $12.55 plus postage. set includes Cutter head, wrench, 7mm, 8mm, 10mm, and 3/8" pilots.

Postage $5.25 (or lowest cost method)

Details Cutter head
Discount 80% compared to CSUSA  (the quality of P.S.I. cutter heads are not comparable to these)
Cost of cutter head $1.75 Shipping per head est. at $0.30
Customs 5%   $0.10 
Customs Agent fee Est. $0.50
Bonded warehouse fee $0.20
Misc. Postage expenses  $0.50 (bubble mailer)
Total cost per head $3.35
Default postage will be $5.25 ($4.80 USPS, $0.30 pay pal fee and 3% pay pal fee on the amount of $5.10) balance will be refunded or applied to any unforeseen expenses.
(est. based on order of 200 heads)

This is an overseas group buy, please expect long delays. these heads will have to be manufactured once the order is placed.

WANNA GET ON MY LIST?
well just post an order. I make it pretty easy.


My List
ME 100 sets, 200 4- blade heads, 200 6-blade heads PAID
hdbblue 2 sets, 2- 6 blade heads, 2- 4 blade heads PAID
keithkarl2007 2 sets, 2-6 blade heads PAID
Ned B  2 sets (6 blade) PAID
wolftat 2 sets 10 heads (All 6 blade) sent
jskeen Looking for a couple of 7mm pilots 
W3DRM 4- 6 blade heads PAID
GeorgeM 2 sets 4 heads (All 6 blade) PAID
E-mail order (GH) 2 sets, 10 4-blade heads 10 6-blade heads  PAID
JFeagans 2 sets, 2 heads all 6 blade PAID
ima_pseudonym 1 set 1 head both 6 blade PAID
yooperbird 2 6-blade heads PAID
Lanman 1 set 1 head both 6 blade PAID
RDH79 4 6-blade heads PAID
outfitter 2 sets, 2 heads all 6 blade sent
Glass Scratcher 1 set 5 heads all 4 blade PAID
joeatact Needs pilots
skywizzard 1 set 2 heads all 6 blade PAID
RHunter 1 set (4) and 2 heads (one each) PAID
hebertjo 3-6 blade heads PAID
Joe L  2 sets PAID
alphageek 6 heads (3 ea) PAID
dullbroadhead 2 sets 8 heads (4 ea) PAID
djz9 1 set 2 heads 6 blade PAID
tsoares 2- 6 blade heads PAID
Woodturner1 2 sets 8 heads (4 each) PAID
rb765 1 set 3 heads all 6 blade PAID
lwalden 4 heads 4 blade PAID
jack barnes 1 set 4 heads (2 ea) PAID
cbatzi01 1set PAID
polarbear1 1 set 2 heads all 6 blade PAID
PostalBob  4 sets (2ea) sent
GouletPens 2- 6 blade heads PAID
Skip_Evans 2 - 4 blade sets PAID
chuybregts 1 set 4 heads (2 ea) PAID
E-Mail (MS) 1 set 2- 6 blade heads sent
E-Mail (YH) 1 Set PAID
jbpaul  1 set 2 heads (6 blade), 3 heads (4 blade) PAID
mwaynick 1 set PAID
BKind2Anmls 1 set 5 heads PAID
jersey 2 sets (1ea) PAID
lpierce65 PAID
mesquiteguy PAID
MikeMcM1956 PAID
DanN PAID
Rarest wood PAID
mitchm PAID



Total order at this time. 
38-6 blade sets
123-4 blade sets
290-6 blade heads
262-4 blade heads



This will also be the last group buy I do for cutter heads or pen mills. from now on I will independently keep them in stock.
It is also the last chance to get them at group buy prices. the sets and heads I am buying will be offered at a higher price. not a huge increase but I am going to get a return for my investment. once this buy closes prices will be.
$15.00 per set
$5.00 per head
as I have said before the extra money will actually go toward developing other products to have on hand at all times. I have two products at this time. this buy will make it 5.
Below is a photo of a set. the 4 piliots wrench and cutter head in front are what make up a set. the assembled mill in back is something that I left in the picture and a real good reason to kick myself now.


----------



## hdbblue (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Daniel,

I'd like to order 2 sets and 2 - 4 blade heads and 2 - 6 blade heads.

Thanks,

Harvey

PS: I'm in Canada so adjust shipping as needed


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 31, 2009)

i just missed the last one. can i get 2 sets and 2 6 blade heads.
Do the sets come with the 6 or 4 blade heads


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2009)

keithkarl2007 said:


> i just missed the last one. can i get 2 sets and 2 6 blade heads.
> Do the sets come with the 6 or 4 blade heads


For those in the group buy you can pick what head you get with your set. My sets are going to be any head style and I will swap them as needed. Either way You will end up with what you want this time around there will be plenty of extras to sort things out with.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 31, 2009)

sweet, i'd like the 6 blade heads with the sets, thanks dan :biggrin:


----------



## Ned B (Jan 31, 2009)

Please Put me down for 2 sets with 6 blade heads, thanks!


----------



## jskeen (Jan 31, 2009)

A couple of quick questions early, so everybody knows.  Do you plan to sell a cutter head with just a 7mm shaft?  and, is the 7mm shaft stepped where the head joins, so as to avoid that annoying little ring of brass that slips into the gap between head and shaft?  Either way, i'm in for at least 2 six blade heads (with 7mm shafts if available) 

Not that I think the price for the set with the other shafts is unreasonable, I just refuse to find the wrench unchuck the mill loosen the set screw, swap shafts, tighten the screw, rechuck the mill and use, when i can just grab the appropriate sleeve out of the jar mounted to the shelf right next to the drill press, slide it into the blank, and go.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 31, 2009)

Daniel, I guess I will take 2 sets and 10 heads, it seems like the school shop is using more of my supplies than their own. Thanks


----------



## wolftat (Jan 31, 2009)

jskeen said:


> Not that I think the price for the set with the other shafts is unreasonable, I just refuse to find the wrench unchuck the mill loosen the set screw, swap shafts, tighten the screw, rechuck the mill and use, when i can just grab the appropriate sleeve out of the jar mounted to the shelf right next to the drill press, slide it into the blank, and go.


I have all my shafts set up with heads on them so I don't have to change the head. It makes it a lot easier to do multiple pen types. The heads are cheap enough to keep them all set up. This is just my opinion though.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2009)

James, I sent you a PM.


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 31, 2009)

Daniel,

I'll take 4 - 6-blade heads this time.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jan 31, 2009)

Daniel,

Will these cutter heads fit the pilots from the buy from the other company, from last year?


----------



## GeorgeM (Jan 31, 2009)

Daniel, Please put me down for 2 - 6 Blade Sets & 4 - 6 Blade heads.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2009)

Charles, yes they will.


----------



## Druid (Jan 31, 2009)

Daniel,
I'll take 2 sets and 2 six blade cutter heads.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## ima_pseudonym (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll take 1 set with one extra head (both 6-blade), please.


----------



## yooperbird (Jan 31, 2009)

Daniel - I would like 2 of the 6 blade cutter heads
Thanks.


----------



## Dave_M (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Daniel,
I'll take one set with the 6 blade cutter head and one additional 6 blade cutter head.

Much appreciated.
Dave


----------



## RDH79 (Jan 31, 2009)

Daniel,

I'll take 4 of the 6-blade heads  Thanks


----------



## outfitter (Jan 31, 2009)

I would like to order-
(2) 6-blade sets
(2) 6-blade heads

Thanks!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok, I'm in again.

1 set. w/1- 4 blade cutter head
5 additional cutter heads, 4 blade.


----------



## joeatact (Feb 1, 2009)

Put me down for a set this time


----------



## skywizzard (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm in for:

1 - 6 blade set
2 - 6 blade heads

Thanks


----------



## RHunter (Feb 1, 2009)

*Count me in!*

Daniel,

Please count me in for (1) 6 blade cutter, (1) 4 blade cutter and full set! 

19.25 + postage is what I get...

I have to agree with you on the quality of the PSI Kit- it is a bit lacking. :frown:

I look forward to this, and thank you for offering it!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 1, 2009)

I have sent PM with totals and payment info to everyone up to this post. there are several new names in the mix and a couple of them I noticed are very recently joined members. welcome to all of you and I am really thrilled that the group buy idea has become such an acceptable idea in a short amount of time.  I have always had the impression in the past that people will sort of linger on the edges for a few months before deciding to give one a try. Anyway thank you all.
Now to business. If anyone has a problem with the pay pal method of payment. please let me know. you can either post here even if it is only to ask me a message or e-mail you. or PM or E-mail me.
any questions about the total you received please ask. I have made mistakes before I am sure I am not finished with that work.
Finally I want to make sure that everyone realizes that a cutter head already comes with a set. I always mention this point because I don't want anyone getting a set and then realizing they didn't really need that extra head. of course i worry about you and I personally own 23 cutter heads. 1 for each of my home made pilots.

Thanks again to everyone for a great start to this buy. It will be open for approx two weeks at least. I am waiting for Uncle Sam to give me my money back. Once he does I wil be wrapping this up which takes about 5 days to a week. I will then place the order. and from there it is an indefinite wait as the products actually have to be manufactured after the order is paid for. 
There have been a few but not many of hte quality issues with these mills during this last buy. I am taking steps now to be able to test them quickly yet accurately and be able to cull out defects. It is my goal to get defects to the actualy buyer to zero.
This will be the first time I will actually have mills on hand to be able to replace defects as well.


----------



## hebertjo (Feb 1, 2009)

Daniel - 

Thanks for organizing this.

I would like to get 3 of the 6 blade cutters.

Thanks,


----------



## Joe L (Feb 1, 2009)

Please put me down for 2 sets with 6 blades...

thanks
joe L


----------



## alphageek (Feb 1, 2009)

Put me down for 3 - 4 blade cutters and 3 six blade cutters.
Thanks


----------



## dullbroadhead (Feb 1, 2009)

Please put me down for
2-sets with 6 blade heads 
4-6 blade heads
4-4 blade heads

Send paypal info with total please.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## djz9 (Feb 1, 2009)

Consider me in me in 1, set 6 blade
2, 6 blade cutter heads


----------



## Daniel (Feb 1, 2009)

PM'S sent to everyone between this post and my last one.
For some of you the pm came from sassy mom. that is my wife. she jumped in this morning and is helping me get caught up. I decided to re write my spreedsheet int he middle of all this and had to enter all the orders in the new one. got a little busy there for a while.


----------



## tsoares (Feb 1, 2009)

Id like 2 6blade heads please


----------



## Leather Man (Feb 2, 2009)

Daniel,
Is there an advantage of the six blade head over the four blade head?
Thanks
Ben


----------



## rb765 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll take at least one, but I might be able to save on postage to do a mini group buy with our local chapter.  Will get back to you with my order ASAP.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 2, 2009)

Ben, Yes there are some advantages to the 6 blade heads. the simple answer is that more cutting edges mean each edges is doing less work. dulling less per blank trimmed, and exerting less force on the wood as it cuts reducing the chance of tear outs etc.
there is a trade off for these advantages though. so here also are the disadvantages that I have seen or heard about.
more cutting edges means an increased chance that machining was not all that great. Keep in mind these are not precision machined tools. think nuts and bolts as far as quality in tolerances etc. they are not made to within 1/1000 of an inch by any means. and never will be.
also more cutting edges means more in the way as far as seeing what is going on as it mills. I find that I cannot see the brass tube with the 6 blade head like I can with the 4. so care needs to be taken that you do not over trim the blank.
finally more edges means less room for gullets. this is the size of the area allowed for the waste to get out of the way. simply put the 6 blade cutter is more likely to clog up while milling. so care needs to be given in this regard also.

In large the reports are that the 6 blade cutter is preferred as it seems to work smoother and with less effort than the 4. as an example the 6 blade cutter is selling 2 to1 in this buy over the 4 blade.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 2, 2009)

Ruben, Local groups putting together there own buys is a really good idea. as long as the items can then be handed out at gatherings.  I do not know just how much I can stuff into a flat rate box. I've never had an order that big yet. so bank on at least flat rate postage for whatever you put together.


----------



## Woodturner1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Daniel,

I'd like to order 2 sets and 4 - 4 blade heads and 4 - 6 blade heads.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## rb765 (Feb 2, 2009)

The only response I received from our local buy was someone that already placed an order.  So, put me down for 1 six blade set and 3 extra cutters.  please let me know how much to paypal you.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## lwalden (Feb 3, 2009)

Daniel, I'm in for 4 of the 4 blade cutter heads. Please PM a total, and thanks for doing this!


----------



## jack barnes (Feb 3, 2009)

Dan 

I'll take 
1 set
2 six
2 four
Please pm me  I'll pay by pay pal

Thank  Jack


----------



## polarbear1 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll take one set with the 6 blade cutter -- and 2 spare 6 head cutters


----------



## PostalBob (Feb 5, 2009)

*Pen Mill*

Like to get 2 sets each. Please send me a e-mail for pay pal account.

Thanks Postalbob


----------



## Daniel (Feb 5, 2009)

Everyone up to this point should have received a PM with your total and where to pay.
let me know if there are any problems.


----------



## GouletPens (Feb 5, 2009)

Can I get 2 6-blade cutter heads? I already have a complete 4-blade set, but the 6-blade would be nice for those punky burls....


----------



## Skip_Evans (Feb 5, 2009)

If it is not too late, I would like to order two sets.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 5, 2009)

Brian PM sent, Skip one will be on your way shortly.
Just so everyone knows. it is not anywhere near to late to get in on this one. My plan is that time will never come. I am sooooo happy about that!
The buy itself will still be open for a week and a half give or take a day or two.


----------



## chuybregts (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Dan,

Pretty new joiner here and this will be my first group buy 

i'll take:
1 set - 6 blade
2 - 6 blades heads
2 - 4 blade heads

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## GouletPens (Feb 5, 2009)

I've only used a 4-blade head before, and I'm looking forward to the 6-blade I ordered. 

Let me ask though, what is the advantage of having a 4-blade over a 6? I would imagine a 6 would be better in every circumstance, but since I've never used one I'm not sure. Anyone???


----------



## Daniel (Feb 5, 2009)

Here is my two cents and worth. the 6 blade overall are smoother with less effort making them better for softer punkyer or even cross grain woods. anywhere that tear out would be of higher concern. turn 180 degrees with that train of thought and eventually you reach the point that a harder tighter grain wood would be milled better with a 4 blade head. Of course they both will work at either extreme. one case that I see the 4 blade is definitly preferable is with hard oily woods or possibly even plastics. anyting that has any issues wiht working it's way out of hte flutes after it has been turned to dust is going to be a much bigger problem with the 6 blade head. 

I also mentioned above that seeing the brass tube as you are triming is not possible with the 6 blade head. some people including me do not like this. I have been in the habit of watching for the shine of that tube to tell me the blank is trimmed correctly. Using the 6 blade head is a bit like trying to drive with my eyes shut. not that I can't get used to it but it might get expensive before I get good at it.


----------



## jbpaul (Feb 6, 2009)

1 set - six blade
3 four blade heads
2 six blade heads

Total of $34.55 headed your way via PayPal.

Thanks for running this group buy.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank You JB.


----------



## mwaynick (Feb 7, 2009)

Daniel,Thanks for doing this I would like one set.  Murray


----------



## Daniel (Feb 7, 2009)

Murray, PM Sent


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Feb 7, 2009)

*Group Buy*

1 set, 5 four-blade heads, please.  PayPal is good.

Thanks,

Susan


----------



## jersey (Feb 7, 2009)

Would like to add 2 sets one 4 blade and one 6 blade. Would like to pay thru paypal. Please let me know what I owe. Thanks.


----------



## lpierce65 (Feb 9, 2009)

I would like to  order..

3-   6 blade heads... 10.05
3-   4 blade Heads    10.05
2 -  4 head  set        25.10

not sure of the postage   PM me with total and the paypal address

Larry Pierce


----------



## mesquiteguy (Feb 9, 2009)

Put me down for 1 - Kit
1 - 6 blade head
1 - 4 Blade head
Will use paypal. Thanks, Leo


----------



## Daniel (Feb 9, 2009)

Leo, I will PM you info in an hour or so when I get home, but I wanted to say I l really like your signature.
I also like "there are those that think they can , and those that think they can't. They are both correct".


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (Feb 10, 2009)

Daniel,
I would like one set, with enough 6 cutter heads to support all of the pilot sizes. TIA....

Mike


----------



## DanN (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi,

  I wonder if I can get in on this buy.

1 6 blade set, 2 4-blade cutter heads, 1 6-blade cutter head.

Probably will pay through paypal.

Thanks,

Dan N.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

I tend to forget that not everyone is as familiar with pen mills as I am. 
the difference between a set a head, 4 blade and 6 blade is not always as clear to others as it is to me. I do have a great answer to this. visit my web site and look at the pictures and what not I have there. ignore the out of stock stuff but these are the items this group buy is for. here is the link
http://yourdonspens.com/Drill%20Bit%20Page.html

By the way congrats to Mike for being the first participant to receive there quote from the new data base where I was able to send payment info from work. the benefit of this distinction is absolutely nothing but I'm happy about it. I can now keep up in real time.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

ooooh better yet check out my first post in this thread.
nope sorry I think I gotta delete it for being to wide. but it was fun while it lasted


----------



## Daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

Notice, I will be closing this buy on friday. I will then be gathering in the last few payments. so this is a general notice to everyone that the call is going out for payments.
there are only 16 orders that do not have payments so we are doing pretty good considering several of those only came in in the last 24 hours.
I will send one more PM notice before friday. over the weekend i will send any e-mail notices i can. I expect to be collecting payments until mid next week at which time I will be placing the order.
Once the order is placed the mills have to actually be made. the time that this takes depends on how busy the factory is. All indications I have had so far say that this is a good time to place an order. we will have over the MOQ on heads but only about half on the sets. Vera has to try and fill our order to the MOQ through other customers. there is no way to say how long this will take. expect a month for the order to reach me and you will most likely save yourself a lot of pacing the floor.
Please check the list in my original post and if I do not have you listed as paid but you have please let me know. I am not always that good about transfering info from one location to anouther.
So until friday keep the orders coming.


----------



## mitchm (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Daniel

Please add me to the list for:

5 x 4 Blade Sets
5 x 4 Blade cutter heads

I would like shipping to be USPS Express Mail International to South Africa, Flat Rate env. This should be around $28. Paypal for payment.

Thanks


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2009)

Mike, PM sent includes Express Priority International postage.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2009)

24 hour notice, this buy will close to orders in 24 hours.


----------



## killer-beez (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Daniel,

Please add me to the list for:

2 sets
2 4-head
2 6-head

I will be paying via PayPal.  Thanks...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 13, 2009)

Buy is closed to any more orders. pm or e-mail me about availability of extras.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is the plan before everyone starts e-mailing me. i transferred the money to place the order from my pay pal to my checking account this morning. This takes a few days. i expect it to be complete on tues or wed, of next week and will place the order at that time.
the order then has to actually be made. it is not known just how long this will take as many factors effect it. I do not expect to receive the order for at least a month.
I do have a way to quickly and accurately check heads. and this will be the first time I will actually have stock to swap out for any bad heads so there will be a short delay for me to be able to check the heads. it is then about 5 days for me to get them mailed and them to be in your mailbox.
so that is it.
at this time there are only 4 orders that have not been paid. I will send out e-mail notices tomorrow to any that are still not paid.

As for anyone that sees this now that it is closed. I ordered 400 heads and 100 sets to have on hand. they are not being offered at group buy prices though. heads will be increased to $5.00ea, sets to $15.00ea. extra money is being used to develop more and more in stock items.

As a general up date on my progress with this idea.
I now have and plan to keep in stock.
Single Acrylic pen stands
50 cal BMG Kits
pen mill heads and sets.

I plan to add to this as soon as I can
individual pilots
some of the larger harder to find drill bits
possibly leather pen cases,
larger acrylic pen stands


----------



## Daniel (Feb 21, 2009)

Order Placed 2-20-09
ETA 30 days

Just a note about just how much Vera is paying attention to this group. I was informed that she had submitted our order last Monday in anticipation of it being placed. how is that for service?

On another note. As I get group buys transferred to the keeping stock on hand variety. They will also become less visable. There will not be these huge threads that cause such a ruckus about products. Although these threads cause some issues for the managment of the group, bandwidth etc, trying to allow room for others to post threads as well and on and on. they also serve as great advertising. in other words there will not be a lot of ways for new members to know about the group buy unless others tell them about it. My view on this is it is the memberships group. if it is worth it to all of you to have these products at these prices. you will do what it takes to keep it going. If not it will fade away.
I expect to post notices of what I offer about as often as you see posts for the 50 cal BMG and Pen stands. every month or two if I even need to do that. So far they are doing pretty good at keeping themselves going. A good sign by the way. 
Anyway, any mention of my sets, stands or whatever to new members is appreciated. It is your little store being built here.
On the subject of it being yoru store. I also invite you to suggest anyting you would like to see in it.
I have had a couple of these lately but so far nothing new to add to the line up. still working on leather pen cases though.

As a general rule I like to look for items that are
1. not generally offered by other sources (pen stands) or creat a huge savings over other sources (pen mills)
2. are a lost revenue item. what I mean by lost revenue is that you will not sell it later to recoup your cost.

I also will not be doing any more manufacturing involved items. Even the 50 cal ksits have been a huge drain on my time. imagine getting a large order for something like 400 pens. most of you would say no in a heart beat. 

But the 50 cal kits are what made it possible to get my whole New group buy idea airborn. such is life.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 22, 2009)

What are all the shaft sizes in a set, and what is the diameter of the cutter?


----------



## killer-beez (Feb 22, 2009)

I didn't see me on your list or a PM.  Did I get in in time?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 23, 2009)

Greg, You are on my master list. Sorry I'm not keeping up with the post update very well
Will PM payment info.

Jeff, 1/4" straight shank (Or D drill rod size) 3/4" cutter head.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 23, 2009)

If I'm not too late, I'll take <5> 6 blade mill ends.  If I am too late..too bad for me.  PM me I'll pay you when I get home tomorrow if they are still available.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 23, 2009)

Jeff, PM Sent.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello Folks, I received notice that the order left China last night. It is expected to reach me in 3-4 days. I will post another update when I have them.


----------



## arw01 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Daniel, did you order extras?*

Daniel, did you order extras?

For those of us that are stragglers getting in way to late!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Mar 21, 2009)

happy days woohoo


----------



## Daniel (Mar 22, 2009)

Alan, Yes I did 100 extra sets and tons of heads in both types. Hopefully these will not be out of stock again. yippee!


----------



## arw01 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Great!*

Great!

I am starting to have trouble with my woodcraft sourced set.  The small 3/4" one does not trim the barrel itself anymore!

The larger one, well it has issues being part of the kit with lots of shafts.

That 6 flute one got my attention.


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have the same problem with the Woodcraft set, and have to use a reamer on the tube after trimming the blank :frown:. Plus the shaft has a flat on the section that goes into the drill that has to lined up just right to keep it properly in the chuck . I've only used it a few times and went back to using my old dedicated 7mm. I think it's going back to Woodcraft after Daniel delivers....

Mike


----------



## Daniel (Mar 23, 2009)

If I can get a video camera together I am thinking of doing a video tutorial on how to sharpen these things. I have seen a  lot of comments that at these prices people are just throwing them out when they get dull. but the way to sharpen them is actually very easy just hard to explain. I think a video would do the trick.
Anyone with a camera want to visit me in Reno? My sweet heart is a better cook than I am a woodworker !!!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 23, 2009)

Mike, that problem is caused by having a 7mm pilot in a 7mm tube. Which is still true with my pilots. there is a gap between the head and the pilot that allows the tube to fit into so it does not get trimmed. my solution is to watch very carefully and stop just shy of the tube when trimming blanks with 7mm tubes. any other combo of tube and pilot will have cutting edge over the tube also. hope that makes since at any rate the problem is only with 7mm tube kits and I agree is a big pain.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 24, 2009)

OK final update so please let this thread die off. pen mills arrived Yesterday all packages in one piece but I have not had tome to inspect the individual pieces yet. i will be packing them up and mailing them out in the next couple of days.
thank you everyone. Not only for your patience but also for having gotten so good at working with the group buy. everyone has become much better about including all info that is needed with payment and that sort of thing. It really does make my part much easier and it is appreciated.
well enough jabbering I am sure all of you would rather i was packing orders anyway.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 25, 2009)

Well there had to be a problem. so now there is a n update to my final update. This is no big deal for most of the orders. Might be for some. None of the small hex/Allen Wrenches where included in the order. i have contacted Vera and the problem is being solved but still it could delay mailing orders by a few days at best a few weeks at worst.

Anyone that has ordered a pen mill set has a wrench in that set. So will go ahead and mail all orders that have sets in them including extra heads without the extra wrenches. if this is a problem please pm or e-mail me to get everything resolved. Basically I don't think it is worth holding up every order over a little detail like this. most of the extra wrenches will be thrown in the trash anyway.

For those that only have heads ordered. I have a small number of these wrenches laying around my shop so will fill as many orders as I can from that with one wrench included regardless of how many heads where ordered.

Finally for any orders that ore heads only and I cannot include at least one wrench. Those orders will have to be held until I can get replacement orders.

Please understand that if you really want or need a wrench for every head you ordered, please let me know. I will get them to you as soon as I have them. I just don't think I should hold up every order int he group buy for another week or even more over the wrenches and i accept the cot and what not of having to mail wrenches separately if needed later.


----------



## Monty (Mar 25, 2009)

As per Daniels request, I'm closing this thread. Please contact him by PM if you have any questions.


----------

